# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  فوائد صلات التراويح

## روح بوظبي

][ بســم الله الرحمن الرحيــم ][


عن على بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه انه قال
(سئل النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام عن فضائل التروايح في شهر رمضان فقال:
يخرج المؤمن من ذنب في اول ليلة كيوم ولدته امه.)


في الليلة الثانية : يغفر له ولا بويه وان كانا مؤمنين ..


في الليلة الثالثة : ينادي ملك من تحت العرش استاتني العمل غفر الله ما تقدم من ذبنك 


في الليلة الرابعة : له من الاجر قراءة التوراة والانجيل والفرقان 

في الليلةالخامسة:اعطاه الله تعالى مثل من صلى في المسجد الحرام ومسجد المدينة ومسجد الاقصى 


في الليلة السادسة : اعطاه الله تعالى ثواب من طاف في البيت المعمور ويستغفر له كل حجر 


في الليلة السابعة : فكأنما ادرك موسى عليه السلام ونصره على فرعون وهامان 


في الليلة الثامنة: اعطاه الله تعالى ما اعطى ابراهيم عليه السلام 


في الليلة التاسعة: فكأنما عبد الله تعالى عبادة النبي عليه السلام 


في الليلة العاشرة : رزقه الله تعالى خيرالدنيا والاخرة 


في الليلة الحادية عشر: يخرج منالدنيا كيوم ولد من بطن امه 


في الليلة الثانية عشر: جاء يوم القيامة ووجهه كالقمر ليلة البدر 


في الليلة الثالثة عشر: جاء يوم القيامة آمنا من كل سوء 


في الليلة الرابعةعشر: جاءت الملائكة ليشهدون له انه قد صلى التراويح فلايحاسبه الله يوم القيامة


وفي الليلة الخامسة عشر: تصلي عليه الملائكة وحملة العرش والكرسي 


وفي الليلة السادسة عشر: كتب له الله براءة النجاة من النار والدخول في الجنة 


وفي الليلة السابعة عشر: يعطي مثل ثواب الانبياء 


وفي الليلة الثامنة عشر: نادى ملك يا عبد الله ان الله رضى عنك وعن والديك 


وفي الليلة التاسعةعشر: يرفع الله درجاته 


وفي الليلة العشرين: يعطى ثواب الشهداء والصالحين 


وفي الليلة الحادية والعشرين: بنى له بيتا في الجنة من النور 


وفي الليلة الثانية والعشرين : جاء يوم القيامة آمنا من كل غم و هم ..


وفي الليلة الثالثة والعشرين: بنى الله له مدينة في الجنة 


وفي الليلة الرابعة والعشرين : قال له اربع وعشرون دعوه مستجابة 


وفي الليلة الخامسة والعشرين: يرفع الله له عذاب القبر 


وفي الليلة السادسة والعشرين: يرفع الله له ثواب اربعين عاما 


وفي الليلة السابعة والعشرين: جاء يوم القيامة على الصراط المستقيم كالبرق الخاطف 


وفي الليلة الثامنة والعشرين: يرفع الله له الف درجة في الجنة 


وفي الليلة التاسعة والعشرين : اعطاه الله ثوابه الف حجة مقبولة 


وفي الليلة الثلاثين: يقول الله يا عبدي كُل من ثمار الجنة وغسل من ماء السلسبيل واشرب من ماء الكوثر انا ربك وانت عبدي .


وعن عائشة رضى الله عنها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( من صام رمضان ايمانا واحتسابا غفر الله له ما تقدم من ذبنه )


!!!!!!

بعد هذا كله في حد بيفوت عليه صلاة التراويح؟

منقول

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ليالي رمضان 
سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في...

----------


## amna2

يزاج الله خير معلومة اول مرة اعرفها

----------


## ღ ღBentZayedღ ღ

معلووومه يديده
يااارب اتقدرني على صلااااة التراااويح ^_^

----------


## فتاة راك

في الليلة الرابعةعشر: جاءت الملائكة ليشهدون له انه قد صلى التراويح فلايحاسبه الله يوم القيامة

اهم شي انا ما نتحاااااااااااااسب هذ الي خايفة منه

----------


## حـ الإمارات ـلا

تسلمين والله .. ع المعلومات .. 


يزاج الله ألف خير .. 



.. حـ الإمارات ـلا ..

----------


## shamma

تسلمين والله .. ع المعلومات .. 


يزاج الله ألف خير ..

----------


## عبق الورد

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## شما المحيربي

يزاج الله خير اختي الغالية

----------


## الماسة88

مشكورة على المعلومات..

وجزاج الله خير..

----------


## um 3weesh

بارك الله فيج

----------


## silkywater

السلام عليكم

اول مرة اعرف هل ثوان ما شاء الله ...

الله يوفقكك و جزاك الله خير

سلام  :Smile:

----------


## umm_shwee5

سبحان الله توني اعرف


يزاج الله خير

----------


## *أم عبدالرحمن*

الغاليات بارك الله فيكم هل هذ الحديث صحيح ؟؟

----------


## القمزية

ياريت الحديث صحيح 

اللهم ارزقني قيامها يارب

----------


## اسامي الحلوه

مشكوره ويزاج الله الف خير...وفي ميزان حسناتج انشاءالله

----------


## دفى الورد

يزاج الله خير عالمعلومات 
أول مرة أعرفها

----------


## kandh22

جزاج الله ألف خير .. ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## الزهوانيه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## بنت مكه

:Salam Allah: 
حبيتي حبيت انوه للجميع ان الحديث هذا ضعيف.جزاكم الله خير

----------


## al7oor

يزاج الله خير

----------


## anglsky

معلومااات يديده

ويزااج الله خييير

----------


## صدى الروائع

االلهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

ويزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## نوارت بوظبي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## برقع ديوور

يزاج الله خير

----------


## شمس الوداع

موضوع قمة في الروعــــة

جزاكِ الله كل خير
وبارك الله فيكِ

----------


## ريماس

يزاج الله خير

----------


## دولفينة

أختي اذا هذا الحديث صحيح ومتأكده منه ، اكتبي من اخرجه هالحديث، لان ما يجوز ننقل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أحاديث إلا المتاكدين منها ونوثقها لانها أمانة تنسألين عنها يا اختي العزيزة ،،، لان في حديث عن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام بما معناه اذا تم نقل حديث لم يثبت عن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام فليتبوء مقعد من نار،،، الله يجير المسلمين من النار

----------


## ba6ah-79

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## حروف الحب

صراحة انا اتعايز اروح كل يوم بس رمضان هذا الحمدلله ربي شارح صدري و بعد هالموضوع خلااااااااص
بداوم عليها ان شاء الله...

يزاج الله كل خير اختي..

----------


## روح بوظبي

> الغاليات بارك الله فيكم هل هذ الحديث صحيح ؟؟


فديتج انا كاتبه منقول اول مره اسمع عنه واستانست وحبيت اني انقله عسب الكل يتشجع اكثر في اداء العبادات خاصه يوم الواحد يعرف اجره

----------


## bentalbdo0

مشكوره اختي

----------


## rooza

يزاج الله خير معلومة اول مرة اعرفها
يااارب اتقدرني على صلااااة التراااويح ^_^

----------


## *أم عبدالرحمن*

> فديتج انا كاتبه منقول اول مره اسمع عنه واستانست وحبيت اني انقله عسب الكل يتشجع اكثر في اداء العبادات خاصه يوم الواحد يعرف اجره


يزاج الله خير على حرصج الطيب على إيصال الخير لأخواتج المسلمات ،، و لكن غاليتي لا تجعلي من حبك للخير أن تنشري كل ما تحت يديكِ إلا بعد التأكد من صحة ما تنشرينه ؛ لأن هذا غاليتي ليس أمراً هيناً إنما هو دين ،، و حتى تقبل أعمالنا لا بد أن تكون هذه الأعمال خالصة لله عزوجل و تابعة لهدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،، فإن نحن عملنا عملاً صالحاً و لكن على غير ما جاء به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فإن هذا العمل لا يقبل حتى لو كان عملاً طيباً ؛ لأنه يعتبر مخالفاً لهديه صلى الله عليه وسلم و إن كان خيراً في حقيقة الأمر ،، فلا بد علينا من التأكد من صحة الأحاديث ،، 

و السمووووووووحة على الإطالة 00

----------


## Rha

يزاك الله الف خير

----------


## ام غايوتى

جزاك الله خيراً ... وجعله بميزان حسناتج

----------


## المليارديره

تسلمين ع المعلومات

----------


## aisha abd

الحمدالله على كل شي ..
مشكوره ع الموضوع .. 

والله وايـــــد فوائد ما كنت اعرفها ..

----------


## ع المها

جزاكي الله خير

----------


## خوي الروح

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## بطة العين

يزاج الله ألف خير ..

----------


## galasy

يزاج الله خير

----------


## هواويه

شكرا على النقل

----------


## أمل ضايع

يزاج الله كل خير الحمدلله انا ما افوت صلات التراويح

----------


## فراوله

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## لمسات..

يزاج الله الف خير

----------

